# barrel length 6.5x55 SW



## Mattval (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm working on a project. I just wanted some opinions on what the ideal barrel length for a 6.5x55SM is. 
Used primarily in the tree stand. 

Thanks


----------



## wareagle700 (Apr 29, 2014)

24" would be my preference.


----------



## Mattval (Apr 29, 2014)

I am think ing24" is standard too. 
Thanks


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 29, 2014)

*me too*

I'd go with a 24" or 26" tube for maximum velocity and minimum muzzle flash, and to keep the noise away from your face.

But if you like shorter barrels, you'll still get plenty of velocity and killing power with a 20" or 22" barrel. 

More muzzle blast, but equal accuracy. Maybe even better accuracy due to less barrel flex. 

THe Swedish Mauser rifles that these rounds were originally intended for used 29" barrels or 24" barrels, although and 18" barreled carbine was produced too.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 29, 2014)

I used a 22" and get plenty of velocity.   You don't build a swede for magnum performance and it will do just fine 22" up.


----------



## Klondike (Jun 8, 2014)

I would go 26 or 28.  If you handload you can squeeze quite a bit of performance out of the swede.  Won't hit 6.5 x 284 but will align with 260 rem or the creedmore.  Should be able to 2700 out of 140 gr and 2850+ out of the 120s

6.5 120's are great deer killers


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rebuilt a virtually unfired Swede and had the barrel cut to 22"...looks and functions great.


----------



## Klondike (Jun 10, 2014)

If I ever get tired of handloading I am buying one.  Tons of cheap factory ammo available.


----------



## Laman (Jun 19, 2014)

To me the few feet if fps you will gain with a longer barrel is wasted on a cartridge the size of the 6.5X55 when it will be used to hunt out of a treestand.  I have  a model 96 with a 20 inch barrel that has killed dozens of deer very expeditously out to 250 yards and is very easy to handle in a treestand.


----------



## Klondike (Jun 24, 2014)

Dont disagree Laman with that approach.  I have a .308 in 20 inch for fast handling.  When I think 6.5's I think precision, longer range and longer barrels.  If the OP wants 250 or less short barrels work great.


----------



## Laman (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Klondike I agree.  I have a 6.5/06 with a 26 inch barrel that you can get to scream (but get ready to chunck brass) and have shot numerous 600meter claybird matches with excellent accuracy.  Those long high ballistic coefficient bullets make elevations adjustments very easy.  As for me I don't shoot at deer past 300 yards but that its just a personal thing.


----------

